# rag quilts!!



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

I finished these as presents for my nieces and nephew this Christmas! I just got around to uploading the pictures and thought I would share. 
The bed is my brothers full size bed. This quilt is crib size since my nephew isn't quite a year old yet.










These are twin size for my nieces:


















I apologize for the poor picture quality... I haven't edited the pictures and I am not a very good photographer!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Oh, What wonderful gifts these are! I'm sure your family will enjoy them for many years to come! Good job!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

lovely!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:
I am sure they Love them !!!!!
I love the colors you used !!!
bopeep


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

They're lovely!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Not only are they lovely, you are a good photographer! Love the patterns.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those look great. I'm sure they'll get lots of use.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

NICE!!! Good Job!! I bet they love them!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice job!! Looks sooooo sugglie and warm. They will adore them for years and years!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice job. I am sure they will be loved and snuggled into for years.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! Quilts like those are always so soft and snuggly!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

These are wonderful! they look soooooooooo soft and cuddl!!y


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Terrific quilts! Rag quilts are so cool, I'm sure they will love them!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love your quilts. Rag quilts make such great gifts!!


----------



## BittyBee (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everybody!

I love how quickly rag quilts go together! My mom has had a ton of fun being a grandma to my sister's kids and I must admit, they are cute little kids, but I thought mom was crazy when she told me in October that she wanted to make the grand-babies quilts for Christmas! Plus I was already in the process of crocheting them some stuffed animals. So we threw these together in record time for a record price too!

We are too cheap, or should I say frugal, to buy flannel at the retail price sooooo, we bought queen size flannel sheet sets that were on sale for $15 and used those for the backs and the tan fabric on two of them. The purples, blue, and pink on the girl's quilts were scraps we already had and the camo on the boy's quilt was taken from a couple pair of daddy's old bdu pants! For a total cost of...$45(+$5-ish for the thread)! And... there was enough leftover flannel to make a couple baby blankets to sell that would pay for the cost of the fabric! Only, I haven't made the baby blankets yet...


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I love love the rag quilts. The first one I did was a lap size and I used old jeans and flannel shirts. Then I went to a fabric store in our area that sells flannel and denim really cheap. I made a big quilt for our bed for $20.00. I then made one for my new grandson and one for my aunt and I just finished a lap quilt for me from denim that came from my aunt who just died. So it means alot to me. I'm going to go back to that fabric store and get some yellow flannel and maybe a soft blue and make another one for our bed. They are so so soft. We both love the feel of them and you really can't mess them up.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Your quilts are pretty and very cozy looking. I like the patterns you used. I'm inspired !


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Those look so warm and snuggly.
That sure was a lot of cutting.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice gifts! I have made a couple of rag quilts including a queen size for my son. I discovered it is easier to snip that size while it is in four pieces and then sew them together.

The reason it is easier is because my husband was willing to help!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And how are your scissor-fingers feeling? 

I love rag quilts too. (Your pink and blue one is adorable!) Soft, snuggly, and so homey-looking. 
But I haven't brought myself to make a full sized one yet due to all the seams to snip!


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

We usually just snip the seams as we go so that our fingers don't turn purple and feel like they're gonna fall off. Bitty Bee, I stole the pics since I didn't already have them.


----------

